# Lost throwbag



## river2surf (Mar 15, 2004)

Lost throwbag on Pilar section 5/2. New NRS Guardian. Red bag with black waist strap and yellow throw bag. If you have them or know someone who might please give me a call 303-204-7671. 

Thanks


----------

